# alguns provérbios



## germonster

Olá, o meu nome é Jaeheon, de Coréia, mas para facilitar a comunicação, que me chamen Estevão ou Estevan.

Tenho uma consulta.

Eu estou tentando traduzir uma frase no português ao espanhol na Bíblia.
Agradeceria-lhes muito se me ajudassem com as siguentes frases.

Aquilo que se consegue com desonestidade não serve de nada, mas a honestidade livra da morte.
Lo que se consigue con deshonestidad no sirve de nada, pero la honestidad de libra de la muerte.

Quem tem juízo colhe no tempo certo, mas quem dorme na época da colheita passa vergonha.
Quien tiene juicio cosecha en el tiempo correcto, pero quien duerme en la época de la cosecha pasa vergüenza.

A pessoa sábia diz palavras de sabedoria, mas aquela que não tem juízo precisa ser castigada.
La persona sabia dice palabras de sabiduría, pero aquella que no tiene juicio precisa ser castigada.

Aquele que aceita ser repreendido anda no caminho da vida, mas quem não aceita cai no erro.
Aquello que acepta ser reprendido anda en el camino de la vida, pero quien no acepta caye en el error.

Quanto mais você fala, mais perto está de pecar; se você é sábio, controle a sua língua.
Cuanto más ud. Habla, más cerca está de pecar; si ud. es sabio, controle su lenga.

Acho que há muitas frases, mas quisera saber precisamente a tradução feita.
Peço-lhes de favor que as corrijam.

Novamente adradeço antecipadamente e apresento os meus melhores cumprimentos.

Atenciosamente,


----------



## germonster

Olá, o meu nome é Jaeheon, de Coréia, mas para facilitar a comunicação, que me chamen Estevão ou Estevan.

Tenho uma consulta.

Eu estou tentando traduzir uma frase no português ao espanhol na Bíblia.
Agradeceria-lhes muito se me ajudassem com as siguentes frases.

Aquilo que se consegue com desonestidade não serve de nada, mas a honestidade livra da morte.
Lo que se consigue con deshonestidad no sirve de nada, pero la honestidad de libra de la muerte.

Quem tem juízo colhe no tempo certo, mas quem dorme na época da colheita passa vergonha.
Quien tiene juicio cosecha en el tiempo correcto, pero quien duerme en la época de la cosecha pasa vergüenza.

A pessoa sábia diz palavras de sabedoria, mas aquela que não tem juízo precisa ser castigada.
La persona sabia dice palabras de sabiduría, pero aquella que no tiene juicio precisa ser castigada.

Aquele que aceita ser repreendido anda no caminho da vida, mas quem não aceita cai no erro.
Aquello que acepta ser reprendido anda en el camino de la vida, pero quien no acepta caye en el error.

Quanto mais você fala, mais perto está de pecar; se você é sábio, controle a sua língua.
Cuanto más ud. Habla, más cerca está de pecar; si ud. es sabio, controle su lenga.

Acho que há muitas frases, mas quisera saber precisamente a tradução feita.
Peço-lhes de favor que as corrijam.

Novamente adradeço antecipadamente e apresento os meus melhores cumprimentos.

Atenciosamente,


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Permita-me prescrever a você melhores maneiras de se expressar e corrigir-lhe em alguns pontos:
_"Tenho uma consulta."_
Prescrição: *Gostaria/Gostava de consultar-lhes*, *Queria pedir-lhes/pedir-vos que me ajudassem num aspecto*, entre outras variantes.

_"Agradeceria-lhes muito se me ajudassem..."_
Correção (Sintaxe: Colocação pronominal): *Agradecer-lhes-ia *ou *lhes agradeceria *(esta última nunca iniciando oração).

_"siguentes", "adradeço"._
Correção (Ortografia): *seguintes*, *agradeço*.

Por fim, a sua frase de abertura:
"Olá, o meu nome é Jaeheon, de Coréia, mas para facilitar a comunicação, que me chamen Estevão ou Estevan."

Prescrição: "Olá, o meu nome é Jaeheon, da Coréia, mas, para facilitar a comunicação, peço que me chamem Estevão ou Estevan."

Chegando ao fim das correções e prescrições, gostaria de esclarecer um último ponto. Jaeheon, nomes de lugares, demônimos e o restante do léxico se traduzem, no entanto isso não ocorre com nomes de pessoas, ou melhor, qualquer nome de pessoa. Alguns nomes advêm de uma língua em comum, mantendo a mesma raiz, e, por isso, podem ser traduzidos. Nomes como o seu, Jaeheon, não têm laços etimológicos com qualquer nome do Ocidente, não podendo ser traduzido. Portanto, ainda que a bem da fácil comunicação, eu desaconselho que peça para lhe chamarem por um nome estranho ao Oriente. Jaeheon não é um nome difícil de pronunciar, sequer está em Chosŏn'gŭl (조선글), portanto você *já* havia facilitado a comunicação.

Com relação às suas versões ao espanhol, receio não ser proficiente para corrigi-las. Espero que outros no fórum possam fazê-lo por mim. Meus cumprimentos à Coréia do Sul.


----------



## germonster

Muito obrigado Caro Eduardo Rodrigues!

Através sua resposta, aprendo muitas coisas. De fato, quisera usar um nome da Bíblia, porém segundo seus conselhos usaria o meu nome próprio.
No futuro se me fican outras perguntas, as colaria cá e agradecer-lhe-ia que me ajudasse com ditas perguntas.

Novamente lhe agradeço pela gentileza y atenção

P.S. diz-se Choson gul em coreno 한글, e o meu nome é 재헌 e o meu nome de familia é 이, como se conhece Lee no mundo.


----------



## Alderamin

A Bíblia Sagrada, Provérbios (Rei Salomão), Capítulo 10, se não estiver enganada.

http://www.godonthe.net/la_biblia/20spprov.htm#10

http://www.bibliaemail.com/libro/de/proverbios/10/version/erv/idioma/espanol


----------



## Alderamin

Germonster, já lhe indiquei o capítulo da Bíblia onde poderá encontrar a tradução em espanhol, no fórum de espanhol.

Se tiver dificuldade em situar os versículos dos Provérbios, com essas indicações, os membros vão ajudá-lo melhor.

Uma pergunta fora do contexto, mas que me deixou na dúvida:
O nome _Estevão_ em português, não passa para _Estebán_ em espanhol?


----------



## olaszinho

Bom dia a todos.
O Eduardo corrigiu umas frases do nosso amigo da Coréia, mas não reparou a expressão " traduzir do espanhol ao português", isto é correto? Eu aprendi que se deveria dizer: traduzir, por exemplo, do italiano para o espanhol... Estou-me a enganar ou ambas formas são corretas?
Obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## germonster

Olá, Alderamin,

Muito prazer conhece-lo. 
Eu gostaria de saber só se a minha tradução está correcta ou não.
Mas lhe agadeço pela recomendação.

E a resposta da sua pergunta é o deito nome Estevão em português e Esteban em espanhol.

Não sei bem se eu entendi bem a sua pergunta.

A razão pela que eu escolhi o deito nome é o que gostava do caráter do Estevão da Bíblia, e o que quero ser é como essa pessoa.

Desejo que a minha resposta seja útil.


----------



## willy2008

germonster said:


> Olá, o meu nome é Jaeheon, de Coréia, mas para facilitar a comunicação, que me chamen Estevão ou Estevan.
> 
> Tenho uma consulta.
> 
> Eu estou tentando traduzir uma frase no português ao espanhol na Bíblia.
> Agradeceria-lhes muito se me ajudassem com as siguentes frases.
> 
> Aquilo que se consegue com desonestidade não serve de nada, mas a honestidade livra da morte.
> Lo que se consigue con deshonestidad no sirve de nada, pero la honestidad te libra de la muerte.
> 
> Quem tem juízo colhe no tempo certo, mas quem dorme na época da colheita passa vergonha.
> Quien tiene juicio cosecha en el tiempo correcto, pero quien duerme en la época de la cosecha pasa vergüenza.
> 
> A pessoa sábia diz palavras de sabedoria, mas aquela que não tem juízo precisa ser castigada.
> La persona sabia dice palabras de sabiduría, pero aquella que no tiene juicio precisa ser castigada.
> 
> Aquele que aceita ser repreendido anda no caminho da vida, mas quem não aceita cai no erro.
> Aquello que acepta ser reprendido anda en el camino de la vida, pero quien no acepta caye en el error.
> 
> Quanto mais você fala, mais perto está de pecar; se você é sábio, controle a sua língua.
> Cuanto más ud. Habla, más cerca está de pecar; si ud. es sabio, controle su lenga.
> 
> Acho que há muitas frases, mas quisera saber precisamente a tradução feita.
> Peço-lhes de favor que as corrijam.
> 
> Novamente adradeço antecipadamente e apresento os meus melhores cumprimentos.
> 
> Atenciosamente,


----------



## Alderamin

germonster said:


> Olá, Alderamin,
> 
> Muito prazer conhece-lo.
> Eu gostaria de saber só se a minha tradução está correcta ou não.
> Mas lhe agadeço pela recomendação.
> 
> E a resposta da sua pergunta é o deito nome Estevão em português e Esteban em espanhol.
> 
> Não sei bem se eu entendi bem a sua pergunta.
> 
> A razão pela que eu escolhi o deito nome é o que gostava do caráter do Estevão da Bíblia, e o que quero ser é como essa pessoa.
> 
> Desejo que a minha resposta seja útil.



Olá Estevão/ Esteban,
Prazer em conhecê-lo igualmente.
Sim, entendeu a minha pergunta. Obrigada.
Bem-vindo!
Alderamin


----------



## Alderamin

olaszinho said:


> Bom dia a todos.
> O Eduardo corrigiu umas frases do nosso amigo da Coréia, mas não reparou a expressão " traduzir do espanhol ao português", isto é correto? Eu aprendi que se deveria dizer: traduzir, por exemplo, do italiano para o espanhol... Estou-me a enganar ou ambas formas são corretas?
> Obrigado pelas respostas.



Eu também aprendi assim, salvo se com o AO algo tenha sido modificado nesse sentido, o que não me parece: "traduzir do francês para o português" ou "traduzir de francês para português".
Quanto a "ao" parece-me um decalque do espanhol.


----------



## Carfer

olaszinho said:


> Bom dia a todos.
> O Eduardo corrigiu umas frases do nosso amigo da Coréia, mas não reparou a expressão " traduzir do espanhol ao português", isto é correto? Eu aprendi que se deveria dizer: traduzir, por exemplo, do italiano para o espanhol... Estou-me a enganar ou ambas formas são corretas?
> Obrigado pelas respostas.



No meu português é erro, de facto, muito comum em falantes de espanhol: é 'traduzir de/do_ x_ para (o) _y_'


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Meu caro Jaeheon,

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento adicional, agora perceba que eu não falo coreano, mas sempre, ao tratar de línguas as quais me são estrangeiras, procuro me referir nos termos mais adequados: qualquer erro é susceptível de repreensão severa, e sei disso, tal o respeito com que sempre fui tratado por pessoas de outros países. O termo Chosŏn'gŭl (조선글) eu encontrei numa rápida pesquisa sobre a Língua Coreana (Wikipedia English), receio que esteja incorreto, como disse. Peço desculpas e, mais uma vez, meus sinceros cumprimentos.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

No português, sendo ele uma língua neolatina tal como o espanhol, o francês e o italiano, a ordem da oração, de modo diverso a, por exemplo, o inglês, não obedece a um rigor uniforme, herança que temos da Língua Latina. O que há, no entanto, é uma ordem direta, isto é, que traduz a sequenciação lógica dos termos a qualquer falante nativo, e uma ordem indireta, que não segue. Portanto, desacordo do que alguns disseram sobre isso: Tanto faria dizer "traduzo para o espanhol do português" quanto "do português para o espanhol". Do segundo ponto, no entanto, concordo com efeito em que a preposição a qual melhor expressa a ideia de remetência é "para", em vez de "a". Bom dia a todos!

N.B. No entanto, diz-se "a todos", em vez de "para todos", fazendo ressalva ao que eu havia dito.


----------



## Alderamin

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> No português, sendo ele uma língua neolatina tal como o espanhol, o francês e o italiano, a ordem da oração, de modo diverso a, por exemplo, o inglês, não obedece a um rigor uniforme, herança que temos da Língua Latina. O que há, no entanto, é uma ordem direta, isto é, que traduz a sequenciação lógica dos termos a qualquer falante nativo, e uma ordem indireta, que não segue. Portanto, desacordo do que alguns disseram sobre isso: Tanto faria dizer "traduzo para o espanhol do português" quanto "do português para o espanhol". Do segundo ponto, no entanto, concordo com efeito em que a preposição a qual melhor expressa a ideia de remetência é "para", em vez de "a". Bom dia a todos!
> 
> N.B. No entanto, diz-se "a todos", em vez de "para todos", fazendo ressalva ao que eu havia dito.



Acho que o que estava a ser "discutido" era o emprego das preposições (ao/para) e não essa ordem de que fala, a qual também concordo. Julgo que não era sobre isso que falávamos.
Em relação à sua nota, se entendi bem, parece-me que o emprego das preposições varia consoante o verbo que as antecede, embora haja verbos que admitem as duas preposições.
Posso dizer "É com prazer que me dirijo _a todos_" como também posso dizer "O sol quando nasce é _para todos_".


----------



## zema

Hola, Jaeheon o Esteban. Está muy bien la traducción, te apunto unos detalles:


germonster said:


> Olá, o meu nome é Jaeheon, de Coréia, mas para facilitar a comunicação, que me chamen Estevão ou Estevan.
> 
> Tenho uma consulta.
> 
> Eu estou tentando traduzir uma frase no português ao espanhol na Bíblia.
> Agradeceria-lhes muito se me ajudassem com as siguentes frases.
> 
> Aquilo que se consegue com desonestidade não serve de nada, mas a honestidade livra da morte.
> Lo que se consigue con deshonestidad no sirve de nada, pero la honestidad libra de la muerte.
> 
> Quem tem juízo colhe no tempo certo, mas quem dorme na época da colheita passa vergonha.
> Quien tiene juicio cosecha en el tiempo correcto, pero quien duerme en la época de la cosecha pasa vergüenza.
> 
> A pessoa sábia diz palavras de sabedoria, mas aquela que não tem juízo precisa ser castigada.
> La persona sabia dice palabras de sabiduría, pero aquella que no tiene juicio precisa ser castigada.
> 
> Aquele que aceita ser repreendido anda no caminho da vida, mas quem não aceita cai no erro.
> Aquel que acepta ser reprendido anda en el camino de la vida, pero quien no lo acepta cae en el error.
> 
> Quanto mais você fala, mais perto está de pecar; se você é sábio, controle a sua língua.
> Cuanto más ud. Habla, más cerca está de pecar; si ud. es sabio, controle su lenga.
> Cuanto más hablas, más cerca estás de pecar; si eres sabio, controla tu lengua. (_você_ corresponde a _tú_)
> 
> Acho que há muitas frases, mas quisera saber precisamente a tradução feita.
> Peço-lhes de favor que as corrijam.
> 
> Novamente adradeço antecipadamente e apresento os meus melhores cumprimentos.
> 
> Atenciosamente,


Espero que te sirva, y saludos.


----------



## germonster

Prezado Eduardo,

Não se preocupe pelo engano do termo coreano. De facto, me surpreendeu o seu trabalho para encontrar um termo adequado, embora não é fácil para os pessoas quem não são familiares com o coreano. Sempre lhe agrazeço pela gentileza e resposta rápida.

Lhe desejo um bom dia.


----------



## germonster

zema said:


> Hola, Jaeheon o Esteban. Está muy bien la traducción, te apunto unos detalles:
> 
> Espero que te sirva, y saludos.



Muchas gracias Zema
Tus correciones me han ayudado mucho

Un saludo cordial


----------



## germonster

hola! Willy2008
Gracias por su atencion y tiempo

Un saludo cordial


----------

